# Hi All...A Little About Me.....



## Black Cat (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi. My name's Carly and I'm new here. Hopefully this site will help me w/ all my cat questions. 
Here's a little about me.....
I've grown up always having cats around me, and have grown a great love for felines. My family and I used to have wild cats live w/ us. They were always having kittens, so we never ran out. Eventually, they all "disappeared" into the desert. I was w/out cats for a few months, until someone offered me a beautiful black cat. We decided to always keep her inside, except to go outside to play. Her name is Aretha, and she is my baby. I love her more that anything. A few years later, my sister adopted a black and white cat named Jasmine. Now that my sister left to college, Jasmine sleeps w/ me, so she is now my other baby. I could go on and on, but I don't want to bore anyone to tears. :wink: Thanks for reading!!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Carly and Welcome. We enjoy reading stories so don't you stop writing!
Was your kitty's name inspired by Aretha Franklin? 
I hope you will have some pictures of Jasmine and Aretha soon!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Black Cat (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi. I didn't name Aretha, that was her name when we got her. I just decided to keep it that way because it's a very pretty name. 
When we got Jasmine though, we changed her name from Pinky. We got her from the Humane Society at Pet'sMart. 
It's a funny story, my sister and I went into the store to buy crickets for our Fire-Belly Toads. We were waiting for my mom, so we looked at the cats they had that day, and we saw Jasmine. She was so eager to get out of the cage and play. We finally convinced my mom to let us get her. Now she's one of our babies. 
I really love that they've started bringing the Humane Society to Pet'sMart because the same thing that happened to us, happens to other families all the time there. The kid goes in w/ the parents to get something, and they see this cute little kitty, and beg for it. They usually get it too. Brilliant!! It seems to really help those cats and dogs find homes faster. 
Thanks for reading!!! Hey, go check out my poll at cat chat on kitty colors!! I think I'm gonna change it though. Bye!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I'm glad they started putting pets in Petsmart too! I think more people open their eyes to getting pets when they see these animals in the local pet store. I hate seeing those poor kitties in the cages when I go but at least they are more likely to go to nice homes.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I've grown up always having dogs around me. I've never thought that I woul keep cats one day. But now, I'm here, in a forum of catlovers. Welcom


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Carly. I think you'll like the site. There's lots to do and lots of knowledgable members!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice to have you, Carly! The thing you said about raising wild cats sounds really interesting to me -- please tell me more! What kinds did you have, etc.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

